
80 Hours a Week ... For What? - sbraford
http://onwebapps.com/80-hours-a-week-for-what/
======
brett
I can't say the 20-30 hours contracting he mentions at the end is the best
option in the context of _entrepreneurship_ (all other things being equal it's
really hard to complain about; definitely don't tell any of my friends I'm
naysaying). I've been doing it for a while now. What you don't realize is that
you can't turn off wanting to solve problems and build stuff well. So whatever
you're stuck building is going to suck up your thoughts. As long as there are
problems to be solved you'll find yourself working on them. I'm guessing more
generally thats how people get hackers to work for 80 hours for (relatively)
nothing.

------
jaggederest
Useless. Extrinsic motivation will never get someone to work productively for
80 hours a week.

After somewhere around 30-ish it's gotta be intrinsic desire-to-make-thing-
better, not 'ooh I get paid more'

~~~
sbraford
Yes, to work 80 I'd better damn near have a crapload of equity.

OR, it's gotta be a YouTube, Facebook, or some other really hot startup with
tons of growth and potential. (not another also ran like a good chunk of Web
2.0 startups are becoming... sadly)

~~~
drusenko
you must hate what you do...

~~~
sbraford
you mean now, or what i'd be doing in the 80 hours?

i'm a developer/entrepreneur. i don't hate what i a do; i love it.

i hate working for people who make it annoying/hard/painful to do the work
they want me to do.

